

Terabyte laptop hard drives? - geuis

Been looking around Newegg and Tom's Hardware, but I can't seem to find any terabyte laptop hard drives. Any got some info?
======
duskwuff
They don't exist yet. Wait a year or so.

There are some 500GB 2.5" disks out there, though.

